#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  List of CEOs of major Indian Companies

## Manoj

Many a times we want to know CEO/Chairman  of some major Indian company. I have compiled a list that would be lot helpful.  Let me know if there is any correction or if I missed anything.

*Company                             CEO/Chairman* 
  ADAE                                     Anil Ambani  
  Air Deccan                           GR Gopinath  
  Apollo Tyres                       Neeraj Kanwar  
  Ashok Leyland                   R Seshasayee  
  Asian Paints                        Ashwin Dani  
  AV Birla                                Group Kumar Mangalam Birla  
  AZB Partners                      Zia Mody  
  Bajaj Auto                           Rahul Bajaj  
  Bank of Baroda                   MD Mallya 
  Bharat Forge                      BN Kalyani  
  Bharat Petroleum            Ashok Sinha  
  Bharti Enterprises            Sunil Mittal  
  Biocon                                  Kiran Mazumdar Shaw  
  Birla Corp                            RS Lodha  
  Bombay Dyeing                Jeh & Ness Wadia  
  Britannia                              Vinita Bali  
  BSNL                                      AK Sinha  
  Cadbury India                    Bharat Puri  
  Cipla                                      YK Hamied  
  Cromptom Greaves        Gautam Thapar  
  Dabur                                    VC Burman  
  Dr. Reddy's Labs               K Anji Reddy (Chairman) 
  Dr. Reddy's Labs               GV Prasad (CEO) 
  EID Parry                              SM Datta 
  Essar Group                        Shashi Ruia  
  GAIL                                      UD Choubey 
  Godrej Group                    Adi Godrej  
  Gujarat Ambuja Cement              NS Sekhsaria, Suresh Neotia 
  HCL Technologies                             Shiv Nadar (Chairman), Vineet Nayar (CEO) 
  HDFC                                                     Deepak Parekh  
  Hero Group                                        Brij Mohal Lall Munjal  
  Hinduja Group                                  SP Hinduja  
  Hindustan Petroleum                    Arun Balakrishnan 
  HSBC India                                          Naina Lal Kidwai  
  Hyundai India                                    BVR Subbu  
  ICICI Bank                                            Chanda Kochar 
  ICICI Prudential                                 Shikha Sharma  
  ICICI Ventures                                   Renuka Ramnath  
    IOC                                                         Sarthak Behuria  
  Ispat Industries                                 VK Mittal  
  ITC                                                          Yogesh C Deveshwar  
  Jet Airways                                         Naresh Goyal  
  Kotak Mahindra Bank                     Uday Kotak  
  Larsen & Toubro                               AM Naik  
  Mahindra & Mahindra                   Keshub Mahindra, Anand Mahindra  
  Maruti Udyog                                    RC Bhargava 
  Microsoft India                                  Ravi Venkatesan  
  Motorola India                                  FV Vandrewala  
  Nicholas Piramal                              Ajay Piramal  
  Nirma                                                    Karsanbhai Patel  
  ONGC                                                   R.S. Sharma 
  Pantaloon Retail                               Kishore Biyani  
  Pepsi Co.                                             Rajeev Bakshi  
  Ranbaxy                                                Malvinder Singh Mohan 
  Raymond                                             Gautam Singhania  
  Reliance Industries                          Mukesh Ambani  
  Reserve Bank of India                    Subbarao 
  RPG Group                                         Harsh Goenka  
      SAIL                                                       SK Roongta 
Satyam Computers                         Kiran Karnik(Chairman), A.S. Murthy (CEO) SEBI  Bhave 
  Shoppers' Stop                                  BS Nagesh  
  Standard Chartered                        Jaspal Bindra  
  Star TV India                                       Peter Mukerjea  
  State Bank of India                          OP Bhatt 
  Tata Group                                         Ratan Tata  
  Tata Steel                                            B Muthuraman  
  TCS S                                                     Ramadorai  
  UB Group                                            Vijay Mallya  
  Videocon Industries                       Venugopal Dhoot  
  Wipro                                                  Azim Premji (Chairman), Girish Paranjpe & Suresh 
  Yes Bank                                              Rana Kapoor  
  Zee Telefilms                                     Subhash Chandra  
  Hindalco Industries                         Kumar Mangalam Birla  
  NTPC                                                     R.S. Sharma 
  Oracle Financial Services               Rajesh Hukku
  Software (i-flex)                
  Spicejet                                                Sanjay Aggarwal





  Similar Threads: Mini and Major project List Maha Ratna Companies List Indian standard codes list Indian IT companies increase security for women employees .. National Indian Awards - Full List

----------


## crazybishnoi29

you forgot
Kingfisher airlines Sanjay Aggarwal

great post!!

----------


## Manoj

> you forgot
> Kingfisher airlines Sanjay Aggarwal
> 
> great post!!



okkk @bishnoi  u can add some more CEO's name..

----------


## sciengprof

You missed out Infosys!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

in july, infosys ceo will change... so its alright to leave MK Narayanmurthy,, i am sure Manoj will update it asap! :(happy):

----------

